# Greetings from Ontario Canada



## MasterWright (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, Just wondering if there are many WTF Taekwondo schools in the Buffalo and Niagara Falls New York area. We would like to go or host some tournaments, meets or seminars with some of our American friends. 

We don't have a huge school but I'm friends with several Master in the Greater Toronto Area that may also be interested.

Yours in Taekwondo

Master Wright-Guelph Olympic Taekwondo


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 9, 2008)

welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Kacey (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## hpulley (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome!  Good to have another Guelphite on board.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome to MT.

I'm Kukkiwon-based, but I'm in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## Drac (Nov 9, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Iceman,


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 12, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome


----------

